# STIHL 041 Bar and chain sizes? pitches?



## Swimmy2k (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi there, I just got a Stihl 041 off of the E-bay and I need some pieces. It doesen't come with the bar and chain and I was wondering what is the correct pitch of chain and what would be the minimum and maximum bar lengths? Mostly maximum. Also, the fellow who sold it to me said that the cup that bolts to the flywheel where the recoil engages is missing. Those are his strange Canadian words not mine. Anyways, I think what he's saying is the pullstarter engaging spliny thingy is A.W.O.L. am I S.O.O.L? S.O.S. please. Thank you, does this make sense? Is this thing on? Also if maybe there was a schematic of this model that would be helpful.


----------



## Brushwacker (Sep 20, 2007)

Swimmy2k said:


> Hi there, I just got a Stihl 041 off of the E-bay and I need some pieces. It doesen't come with the bar and chain and I was wondering what is the correct pitch of chain and what would be the minimum and maximum bar lengths? Mostly maximum. Also, the fellow who sold it to me said that the cup that bolts to the flywheel where the recoil engages is missing. Those are his strange Canadian words not mine. Anyways, I think what he's saying is the pullstarter engaging spliny thingy is A.W.O.L. am I S.O.O.L? S.O.S. please. Thank you, does this make sense? Is this thing on? Also if maybe there was a schematic of this model that would be helpful.



It should handle a 25 inch bar with 3/8 pitch 50 gauge decently. I have seen that combonation on some 041's. I run 2 041's quite a bit over the years and used 20 inch bars 3/8 chain and they felt very strong as such.
There is a part attached to your flywheel that the starter engages in to turn the engine. If it is missing you need that part. You might find a schematic by clicking on search and putting in 041 schematic or ipl or ?
The 041 was made a long time and some parts were changed during the course. You might try trading post and list your flywheel part #,then explain you need the cup the recoil fits in . I have some 041 parts ,but would have to check on that part if I have a good one. There is a lot of 041 used parts around.


----------

